# Bonjour!!!



## banzaibadger (Apr 6, 2011)

Been B/build training for a year or so after finally giving up rowing due to being an old git


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello and welcom ate where abouts u from?

im in cardiff


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

hiya and welcome old git.


----------



## Davens (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello there banzaibadger . . . !!!

I am new to this forum , just joined . Browsing make my way to intro thread .


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome mate


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------

